# medical question



## km1984 (2 Feb 2015)

Quick question, on the medical. Would having one kidney stop me being eligible to join?


----------



## Poacher434 (16 Apr 2015)

Hopefully you have come to a solid answer within the last few months.

If not, go talk to a recruiter they should be able to give you an idea or at the very least point you in the direction of someone who has it.

I can see it being an issue depending on branch/trade but who knows right?


----------



## mariomike (17 Apr 2015)

km1984 said:
			
		

> Would having one kidney stop me being eligible to join?



A few discussions you may find of interest. As always, best to contact Recruiting.

Kidney( i have one) and the CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/92750.0

Anyone lose a Kidney and still fit to serve?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109650.0

MEDICAL- Kidney malformation and enrollment ??  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/111930.0

Loss of a kidney  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40478.0/nowap.html


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2015)

km1984 said:
			
		

> Quick question, on the medical. Would having one kidney stop me being eligible to join?



All depends on why and if there are any other underlying problems that could affect that one kidney.  Needs to be discussed with your Recruiting Medical Staff.

MM


----------



## stealthylizard (17 Apr 2015)

I donated a kidney in 2003, and enlisted in 2008.  Results may vary from person to person.


----------



## km1984 (6 May 2015)

Already done and now in the background check portion.


----------

